# Avet SX



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw on the internet a picture of the avet sx mc. I wonder how you set de reel in freespool to cast. I dont see a knob for freespool like the abu 6500 or a handle like the penn 525 mag?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

this is a lever drag reel ........pulling the lever back to you puts it in free spool...............avet has designed a cam for the lever giving you even more drag adjustment.....15.oo....upgrade.......havent had a chance to fish them with this yet but it does make it more adjustable to lighter settings


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeff, I havent seen this, do you have a link I would like to try it out


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.avetreels.net/ACCESSORIES.php............ the florida and kodiak


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, need to try one out and get some of the different reel feet anyway


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Chuck, I've been wondering about that cam for several months now. Let me know how you like it. Maybe even post a review or something, I'm sure others would be intersted as well. I haven't heard anything other then minimal anecdotal reports from boat fisherman. Would be nice to hear a drum fishermans opinion if ya know what I mean.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the answer Hooked Up!!!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hooked.....thanks for the heads-up. Their website indicates you lose the bait position with the new cam........I would not want to do that because of the additional distance capabilitly/flexibility because the spool is moved slightly to the right in bait position (away from the magnet control). Works well when wind is at your back. Let us know how it works........


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I just got my custom color sx mc 2 speed with light line cam. The cam is a lot nicer than the standard cam. You can actually adjust the drag to have linear drag pressure instead of having such steep drag curve like the stock cam. Casting wise, we all know that the spool will move further to the magnet when it is in free spool and further when it is in bait position. With a 12 foot rod (cabelas surf rod 15-40lbs rating) I can easily cast 4-5 oz bait and weight over 70 yards with mag set at 1. At this setting I will get little buff but no over runs. I greased the drag also. It comes in dry. Nice little reel but I prefer my 7500c3ct....


----------

